# Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland



## Drxpshxt (23. Mai 2017)

Dankeschön


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

Hallo Dropshot,

ich denke am besten ist erstmal die Ecke wirklich festzumachen, wo du angeln willst.

Ich angel etwas südlicher an der belgischen Küste, und obwohl an sich das Brandungsangeln dort nicht reglementiert hat die Gemeinde dort Sonderregeln auf gestellt #c

Ich musste auf Rathaus um mich kostenlos registrieren zu lassen und ein schriftliche Belehrung ausgehändigt zu bekommen und in der Hauptsaision ist Angeln zwischen 10:00 und 20:00 nicht erlaubt.

Kann mir vorstellen das die Holländer es ggf. ähnlich machen.

EIne sinnvolle Info-Quelle der Tackle-Dealer vor Ort, der meistens eh für die Köder angelaufen werden muss.


----------



## Stefan660 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

Plattfische gehen überall in NL. Wolfsbarsche (Achtung Schonzeit und Maß) und Wittlinge gehen auch oft an den Haken. Hol Dir die Köder (Pieren oder Zagers) am besten vor Ort und frage nach guten Plätzen. 

Hier gibts noch ein paar Infos:
http://www.fishinginholland.nl/


Angelläden:
http://www.zeevissers.com/zeeaasadressen.html#nh


----------



## Stefan660 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

Das sollte reichen. Mehr als 150g Blei braucht man ja im Sommer kaum.


----------



## Wegberger (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

Hallo,



> Angelst Du in Belgien an einem ganz normalen Badestrand, oder muss man da auf bestimmte Strukturen achten?



Einfach am Strand .... und los #h


----------



## Waller Michel (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

Also da du dir ja vor Ort bestimmt in nem Anglladen Köder besorgen wirst, würde ich den Besitzer des Ladens nach ner schönen Stelle fragen, so mache ich das häufig wenn du irgendwo das erste mal an einem Gewässer bin. Da die meisten da selbst Angler sind und Angler im Allgemeinen untereinander redselig sind habe ich so schon oft prima Tipps bekommen, teils nicht nur über gute Angelplätze sondern auch über das Gewässer ansich, Köder , Gerät usw. 

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

meiner erfahrung nach lohnt es auch am strand, ein wenig zu spotten bevor man fischt.

bei ebbe die rinnen und loecher checken, so zieht zB der fisch gerne durch die rinnen zwischen den baenken durch, um in die wannen hinter den baenken zu kommen.

dort zu fischen ist oft eine sehr gute idee.

einfach schauen, wo keine wellen brechen -so findet man oft die guten spots.


----------



## magi (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

Hallo Dropshot,

hier kannst du dich ein bisschen über die allgemeinen Fänge und oft auch bzgl. lohnender Stellen informieren:

http://www.zeevisland.com/pages/Kant-vangstberichten.php

Alternativ zu den platten Stränden würde ich die Molen z.B. in Ijmuiden empfehlen. Dazu einfach entsprechende Paternoster vor Ort, d.h. in den Niederlanden kaufen. Gleiches gilt für die (Krallen)bleie, da günstiger und vor allem zweckmäßiger. Die Fischerei an der niederländischen Nordseeküste hat nämlich nicht viel mit dem Ostsee-Surfcasting gemein. Du brauchst in NL sehr oft Krallenbleie zwischen 170 und 200g, um überhaupt liegen zu bleiben. Sommer wie Winter. Es kommt in erster Linie auf die Gezeitenströmung an. Die empfohlenen Paternoster sind oft mit Abstandshaltern versehen, die insbesondere verhindern, dass die starke Strömung deine Montage verknotet. Wenn du vom Strand aus erfolgreich sein willst, solltest du gute Wurfweiten erzielen!!! Nicht immer notwendig aber oft. Von den Molen reichen 70m meist locker aus. Fischen an den Molen kann allerdings sehr hängereich sein. Damit du nicht gleich bei jedem Wurf abreisst, bis du weisst, wie der der Hase läuft - highly recommended- Bleiretter: 

https://www.niprohengelsport.nl/G3016-GEMINI-Breakers. 

Die kannst du auch in Verbindung mit fertigen/gekauften Paternostern verwenden. Ein Stück Abreißschnur dazwischen knoten und nicht vergessen, das Blei vor dem nächsten Wurf wieder zu arretieren . Die haben sich garantiert schon nach einem Tag bezahlt gemacht. Übrigens auch im Süsswasser, z.B. beim Aalangeln in der Steinpackung oder im Geäst ne Bank.

TL


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

oder loodlifter benutzen...

in ijmuiden wirfst du weit raus auf sandboden fuer platte, oder angelst bewusst kurz IN den steinen fuer dorsch ... 

hier wird des ganz nett beschrieben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNl9_HEG27g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*

es ist imho eine maehr, dass man an der kueste weit werden muss, um zu fangen.

werfen ueben schadet nicht, aber lies den strand, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Ra.T (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Nordholland/Südholland*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps . Ich glaube ich gehe zuerst mal auf einem Feld den Weitwurf üben (und Entfernung messen).  Aber wenn ich dann 100m schaffe und dann liegt der Köder doch oben auf der Sandbank und nicht davor oder dahinter in den Rinnen, hab ich ja auch nichts davon, oder? Gibts da einen Trick, außer Drohnen- und Ubooteinsatz?



Hallo...,
der Trick ist, die Wellenbewegungen zu beobachten.
Mal kurz: Sandbank = Wellen- oder Oberflächenbogen.
Bei Ebbe bricht sich dort auch meist die Welle.
Dort, wo die Wellen an der gleichen Stelle zum Ende hin brechen und dann quer kleiner werden = Ende der Sandbank,Rinne oder Kuhle. 
Mfg
Ralf


----------

